# Bibelot Cherod Tinsmith (Thinker)



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Poor old Thinker. He got a full groom this aftgernoon, and he is exhausted. I am going to have to start doing him over two days so he doesn't get so worn out. But, here he is.


----------



## AgilityIG (Feb 8, 2009)

He looks very nice! I love his color - how old is he?


----------



## KPoos (Aug 29, 2009)

Oh I love how he came out.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Thank you. He will be twelve in April. He is a sweet old fellow, but has developed a serious heart murmur as he has aged. His teeth are a total and disgusting mess (and were when my Mom died two years ago and I inherited him) and the vets will not knock him out to clean his teeth because of his heart murmur, but say if his teeth were clean his heart murmur may clear up. So, a huge catch 22. I am brushing his teeth and bought some LEBA 111 and am not seeing any improvement yet. But he is a lovely, kindly old gent!!


----------



## bigredpoodle (Sep 13, 2009)

ArreauStandardPoodle said:


> Thank you. He will be twelve in April. He is a sweet old fellow, but has developed a serious heart murmur as he has aged. His teeth are a total and disgusting mess (and were when my Mom died two years ago and I inherited him) and the vets will not knock him out to clean his teeth because of his heart murmur, but say if his teeth were clean his heart murmur may clear up. So, a huge catch 22. I am brushing his teeth and bought some LEBA 111 and am not seeing any improvement yet. But he is a lovely, kindly old gent!!


Really going out a limb here but perhaps a bone or two might help his teeth? . Just a thought..Beautiful color ... God I love that color of silver !!!!!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

He chews Nyla bones and bones all the time and they are just so far gone it is just a shame.

His colour is phenomenal. That is likely why in his younger days he was so popular as a stud dog. Over thirty five litters of babies with many field champs, many conformation champs and many obedience titles on his kids. It plays tricks with your eyes like the Weimeraner colour does.


----------



## Mister (Sep 10, 2008)

Arreau: Try some raw bones (seem to work better and wont splinter) also have you heard of C.E.T chews? You can get them from your vet and they are a rawhide flip with toothpaste enzymes already in it. They work really well for clearing up tartar! They are very reasonably priced too!
On another note...your boy is a stunner! I love his coloring and he seems like a really nice fellow. I really like the groom job you did on him too! You are amazing at pom poms! I should have you come groom Mister lol.
Also thanks for sharing!


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

Poor guy! Wow I LOVE his color! He looks fantastic. Icy Silver....aahhh - I guess a local anestectic?? (spelling) wouldn't work either how would you keep him still to go into his mouth.


----------



## Trillium (Sep 1, 2009)

As usual you did a stunning job grooming and Thinker is gorgeous. I hope you are relaxing in the tub


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

I just got out. I said to Bruce, if I ever utter the words ``today I am going to relax`` ever again, would you please tell me not to say that. They all feel good though. The Whippets had a nice bath and got their toe nails done, Thinker is pooped but will feel like a new man tomorrow, and Holly is likely getting a bath and quick tidy up tomorrow or Tuesday. He tries to hard to cooperate, but it is really hard on him.

Thank you for the nice things you all have said about his groom. I love the way they look when they are done.


----------



## Buck (Oct 22, 2009)

He absolutely gorgeous! Looking good for his age and love his color.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Thank you Buck!!


----------



## BFF (Jun 10, 2009)

He is a gorgeous color of silver. I especially like the poms. They look so fluffy.

He has such a regal stance. Thanks for sharing his picture.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

You are most welcome!!

He is one of only a few real platinum silvers. His colour is true throughout his body. Perfectly and completely even.


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_He is a stunning old man!!! I can't believe that color. And, he doesn't look old! _


----------



## tintlet (Nov 24, 2009)

as other have sugested, try raw neck bones. it really does seem to help!!


----------

